# Skateboard Jig



## TheGeekPub (Oct 29, 2015)

Several years ago my son pestered me until I gave in (any Dad’s out there?). Together we made some old school skateboards (link to my article and video about said project). Short story: Basically a 3/4” section of scrap oak and some trucks from an old roller skate.

Well, now he is pestering me to make a real skateboard (and some for his buddies, of course!). He wants to make them completely from scratch all the way down to plying and forming the blanks.

So, I think I have most of the process figured out, but I was hoping someone could help me figure out a couple of things:

1) I am planning to use the bandsaw to re-saw the plies. Unfortunately, I don't have a drum sander to clean them up with like I see others doing. Do you think it would be possible to plane them on the planer maybe using some melamine MDF and some spray adhesive?

2) Since my jig is going to be made from MDF or pine and not metal, his means I have to put something between the jig and the plies to apply heat to them. Has anyone ever done this before? What’s the best way to apply heat to the wood while its being held in the jig?

Thanks for all your ideas!


----------



## todd.carpenter (Oct 6, 2015)

Spray adhesive, definitely not. Carpet tape and light passes should get you there. Heat shouldn't be an issue for the MDF, it moves far less than steel and less than aluminum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

TheGeekPub said:


> So, I think I have most of the process figured out, but I was hoping someone could help me figure out a couple of things:
> 
> 1) I am planning to use the bandsaw to re-saw the plies. Unfortunately, I don't have a drum sander to clean them up with like I see others doing. Do you think it would be possible to plane them on the planer maybe using some melamine MDF and some spray adhesive?
> 
> ...


Question 1:
Just use carpet tale and be careful, it sticks like crazy!
there is a 2 sided masking tape that's not so aggressive. Too much force applied removing the plies will break them. You may also use a few spots of hot glue which sticks like crazy also.... DAMHIK


Question 2:
A clamping jig is what you are referring to, I assume? If you have to apply heat to the plies to bend them use a hot pipe heated with a propane torch inside. You Tube has the videos. This jig needs to have two very strong formed faces and straight edges on which to seat the clamps. One example here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3J0Bxq267g

a simple version:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfidTVGiRNc


----------

